# HERE WE GO! AMMO TAX!



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Serious Business!!! Take ACTION with your legislators NOW!!!

Ammunition Accountability Act
Remember how Obama said that he wasn't going to take your guns? Well, it
seems that his minions and allies in the anti-gun world have no problem
with taking your ammo!

The bill that is being pushed in 18 states (including Illinois and
Indiana) requires all ammunition to be encoded by the manufacture, a
data base of all ammunition sales. So they will know how much you buy
and what calibers. Nobody can sell any ammunition after June 30, 2009
unless the ammunition is coded.

Any privately held uncoded ammunition must be destroyed by July 1, 2011. 
(Including handloaded ammo.) They will also charge a .05 cent tax on every 
round so every box of ammo you buy will go up at least $2.50
or more! If they can deprive you of ammo they do not need to take your
gun!

Please give this the widest distribution possible and contact your Reps!

It's the ammo, not the guns . . .
I've said for a long time that they wouldn't go for your guns, they'd go
for your ammo . . . guns have a Constitutional protection. Ammo does
not. A list of states where this legislation is pending is in the final
paragraph. Not in UT yet, they'll go where the pansies are first.

Heads up to all of you who swore to defend the Constitution of the
United States against all enemies, foreign AND domestic. Let your state
Legislatures know that we do not want this bill passed, and petition
them to vote no on this bill. We should keep after them until the bill
is closed by bombarding them with e-mails, phone calls, and letters.

Get to all your politicians to get to work and NOT LET THIS HAPPEN!!!
The 2008 Legislative session has begun, and the Ammunition
Accountability Act is being introduced across the country. Below is a
list of states where legislation has already been introduced:

Alabama, Arizona, California, Connecticut, Hawaii, Illinois, Indiana,
Kentucky, Maryland, Mississippi, Missouri, New Jersey, New York,
Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, South Carolina, Tennessee, and Washington.

Status of pending bills in these States is at:

http://ammunitionaccountability.org/Legislation.htm
<http://ammunitionaccountability.org/Legislation.htm>

12/8/2008 5:16 PM CST on suntimes.com

Recommend (16)
http://www.suntimes.com/news/politics/o ... -sales-up-
120808.article?plckCurrentPage=1&sid=sitelife.suntimes.com#none

http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/ammunition.asp
<http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/ammunition.asp>

http://ammunitionaccountability.org/

http://ammunitionaccountability.org/Leg ... lation.pdf


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm a young guy so I havent been around the block so to speak, but I agree 100% with ya Artoxx. But I do have one question regarding what we should do... Who do we contact and how? I know thats a silly question, but we always hear the old saying of "contact your legislature"... I dont know who exactly to write to, let alone where to mail it. Not trying to sound like a moron, but I agree with what you pointed out but dont know exactly how to act.

PS: what these Washington pansies dont know (or dont want you to know) is that gun crimes are not caused by guys like you and I who obtain our guns LEGALLY, they are caused by guys who cant obtain a gun by legal means and usually get guns ILLEGALLY.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Here is a good link to go to, it not only gives you access to identify and contact your legisators specifically, but also is a good resource for OTHER political BS that you may not hear about anywhere else.

http://capwiz.com/gunowners/home/

Just type your zip code into the box and press go. Or select your state in the next one down.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I'm a young guy so I havent been around the block so to speak, but I agree 100% with ya Artoxx. But I do have one question regarding what we should do... Who do we contact and how? I know thats a silly question, but we always hear the old saying of "contact your legislature"... I dont know who exactly to write to, let alone where to mail it. Not trying to sound like a moron, but I agree with what you pointed out but dont know exactly how to act.
> 
> PS: what these Washington pansies dont know (or dont want you to know) is that gun crimes are not caused by guys like you and I who obtain our guns LEGALLY, they are caused by guys who cant obtain a gun by legal means and usually get guns ILLEGALLY.


It will be a state issue, I'm guessing Utah will be on the list at some point, just not anytime soon.

The pinheads know **** well about guns and crime, but they do NOT care. It is easier to control an unarmed herd of sheeple than a well armed militia. _(O)_


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I wonder if they will reimburse us for our bullets that we already have? I am sure that there are some of you with at least a couple thousand rounds that have not been loaded up yet.

if not how will they know that a certain bullets is not coded, my understanding is the coding would be on the bottom of the bullet


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Best thing we can do is to slam them as hard as possible IN ADVANCE and make sure that they don't go getting any ideas that they think they can slip past us when we are distracted by god knows what.
That is how too many of the BS gun control issues are passed. Hide it in the middle of something else that a lot of people want. Blow up the news about the "good" parts, distract everybody with a bunch of crap and then slide it through on a voice vote while everybody is looking the other direction.
Backdoor politics at it's finest.

I am sure that they will look at the date stamp on the manufacturers packaging, anything older than July 1, 09 will be automatically criminalized. Anything hand loaded will be assumed to be illegal and NO they won't be reimbursing anyone for the cost of "illegal" ammo. Your ammo YOUR problem, just like with everything else.

Consider yourself warned by the original notice that you have until July 1 to dispose of ALL your uncoded ammo, or pay the penalty. You just watch, if this passes ANYWHERE, that is what will happen to whoever doesn't comply within the coverage area, and there will be people who DON'T. _*"Ignorance of the law is no excuse."*_

Ignorance that allows such laws to be passed in the first place, cannot be covered by any excuse. -)O(-


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

does that include arrows? 

thats stupid!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

That's left wing liberal politics. In a nutshell.

Wouldn't surprise me if they expanded it to archery tackle at some point. It is all about leaving the masses defensless so they can do what they want without fear of having to pay the personal cost of betrayal.
If they don't have to worry about anybody being able to take them out at a distance, they can do whatever they want. 

Criminals don't care, they want their victims defenseless just like the politicians like THEIR victims.

Armed individuals are citizens. Unarmed people are subjects. AKA servants or even slaves.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I find it interesting that these politicians find firearms so threatening. I wonder how many of these anti-gun yuppies have ever taken the time to see what its all about. What if they realized this is a great way to bring people together and do OUTDOOR activities as a family. Or what if they realized that plinking away at cans is fun, or shooting clay pidgeons is a hoot?

I really dont like Walmart, you dont see me trying to take that away from the lady that lives to shop there. Dont take my hobby away from me!

The only difference between oBama and oSama is just a little BS....


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't want to rain on anybody's parade here, but this "ammo tax" is not a new thing. I checked out a couple of the references in the links provided and those I looked at were in at least their second reading in legislation as recently as June 2008. Most of the bills are even carryover from 2007. That was long before the next administration was even on the ballot. 

Now, don't get me wrong, I don't like even the concept of what is being proposed. I personally don't think any such legislation would have it's (stated) intended impact but would be devastatingly effective on it's alterior motive. The costs associated with this concept would be prohibitive, the manufacturers would be continually recoding their equipment for each new box of bullets produced. 

I personally believe this legislation and even the thought of it is about as assenine as I have ever seen. Haven't heard anything about it lately until the last couple days. I think that is probably because the new congress and house are more heavily occupied by the Democrats. Neither house is expected to be any friendlier to the shooting sports.

I've contacted my representatives. It really is time to put this garbage to bed once and for all.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Take Action! Go to:

http://www.nraila.org/GunLaws/

Click on:

Take Action

Write Your Representatives

Search by zip code

This is an easy way to contact your representatives. You can email them from the page, or get their mailing address. There is also lots of good info on the NRA site. While you are on the site, join the NRA. Let your voice be heard through them also.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Bax* said:


> The only difference between oBama and oSama is just a little BS....


At first I thought that was funny - :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

But then I realize that may be pretty true. He didn't lie when he said he was NOT going to take the guns away. To keep his promise, he knows it will be too hard to do it. He'll just screw everyone and ban the ammunition!

Brilliant idea. :idea: **O** **O** **O** **O**

I'm sure a lot of people have quite a few shotgun shells and other ammo around. I seriously doubt if there will be any compensation for ammunition in stock that will become illegal.

I can't believe it would even make it to the stages of proposal in some states like Mississippi and Alabama where there is a lot of hunting (at least according to the map on the links posted earlier).


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

"Well...theres a few mistruths in all of this.

First, that legislation has been through a few states sesions and held over before most of America had heard the name Obama. It's simple really, it's on a state level at this point, not national. So ammunition manufacturers who do not want to participate (if said legislation were to pass in any given state) would simply not sell ammo in that state. People will order it online, mail order or drive across state lines to buy it. Thats the reason it has never passed, legislators realise the economic impact that would have on their tax base and revenue.

As far as the .05 cent tax, thats incorrect. The generic legislation calls for a 1/2 cent tax per bullet, not a 5 cent tax.

This only applies to handgun and "assault rifle" ammunition as well.

Dont hold your breath on this going anywhere. There is too much papaerwork involved to track a bullet than is economicly feasable to solve the murder of some gangbanger in Oakland to make it worthwhile. "


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree that it is not a new thing, but the problem here is the nearly unbeatable majority of liberal scumbags in the house and senate right now. The Dems may not have a 2/3 majority by themselves, but if you look at the voting records, there are enough stupid liberal republicans to screw us any time they want to.

We need to step on them HARD once and for all or they are going to keep hitting us with this crap every few months for the next 4 years MINIMUM! 

Now even more than usual we cannot relax and hope for the best. As soon as we do, we are done for.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Artoxx said:


> Now even more than usual we cannot relax and hope for the best. As soon as we do, we are done for.


Agreed on that, I'm sure they'll try to pass whatever legislation they can. I'm sure the anti gun or hunting groups will try to push their support for bans on what they can get.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I just went to the website of the clowns pushing this garbage. I tried to send them a request for additional information on their "technology" and the email was returned as undeliverable.

It appears the website is still available, but there is nothing behind it. Kind of a case of "the lights are on, but nobody's home". I don't think this is a case of a hit and run type attack against gun owners. I think it is a case of somebody with an agenda but not enough money to keep their cause at full steam.

Either way, as has been said before, contact your reps and your legislators. Let them know you (and your vote) will not stand for this kind of baloney.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I for one think they'll have a hard time getting everyone in the country to turn in their non-coded ammo... I mean the private citizens of this country own more firearms than any military in the world to include our own not only that but we own 2/3's of the firearms in the entire world... I dont reckon they'd be willing to go door to door to collect the non-coded stuff... Thatd be a death wish with some of the gun owners in this country...


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Thatd be a death wish with some of the gun owners in this country...


Yep! :twisted:

Pity the team that tries that crap at MY door. Not real tolerant of Gestapo tactics and not willing to live in a country where it is legal for them to do it.

SO... -8/- O*-- -oOo- _O\

My 15 minutes of fame would be GUARANTEED! :|

_*BUT DON'T TELL ANYONE!*_ *OOO*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Son of a Bitch!


----------

